# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  20 Year of Active Surveillance

## LowRoad

Laurence Klotz und Kollegen aus Toronto (Kanada) beschreiben ihre Erfahrungen mit AS nach über 20 Jahren[1]. Wie sehen die aktuellen Kriterien aus, was hat sich bewährt, was ist weniger prädikativ und was wird in Zukunft die AS Überwachung verbessern können.

Statistisch gesehen werden von 1000 Patienten, die die strikten AS Kriterien (GS:6, PSA<=15ng/ml, Stage <=cT2a) erfüllen, 250 (25%) eine Progression zeigen und bedürfen somit einer lokalen Therapie. Von diesen 250 Männern sterben innerhalb von 15 Jahren etwa 12 bis 13 an ihrer Krankheit (~5%). Nun darf man vermuten, dass es auch krankheitsspezifische Todesfälle gegeben hätte, wenn man alle 1000 Patienten umgehend einer lokalen Therapie zugeführt hätte. Ob es erheblich weniger als diese 12-13 Männer gewesen wären bleibt offen. Vermutungen gehen dahin, dass etwa die Hälfte der Männer, also etwa 6, hätten gerettet werden können. Für diese Männer kein Trost, insgesamt aber kein schlechtes Ergebnis, wird doch bei 750 Männern keine lokale Therapie mit entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen durchgeführt. Ganz nüchtern betrachtet opfern wir also 6 Männer um 750 nicht operieren zu müssen.



*SURVEILLANCE FOLLOW-UP*
Nach einer initialen systematischen Biopsie mit zumindest 10 Nadeln, was zu der oben definierten AS Entscheidung geführt hat, muß diese Biopsie innerhalb eines Jahres bestätigt werden, um Samplingfehler zu minimieren. Danach reicht ein Rebiopsieintervall von 3 bis 5 Jahren.

Der PSA Wert wird in den ersten 2 Jahren alle 3 Monate bestimmt, um einen Basistrend zu erkennen. Danach kann auf 6-12 Monatsintervalle umgestellt werden. Ausgehend von der Erkenntnis, dass aggressivere Erkrankungen meist mit schnellerem PSA Anstiegswerten, oder PSA Verdopplungszeiten (PSADT) verbunden sind, wurde dies in der Vergangenheit versucht als Abbruchkriterium zu etablieren. Dabei hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass die PSA Kinetics zu unpräzise das Krankheitsgeschehen abbilden, und höchsten als ein Indiz für weitere Diagnostik gelten sollten.

Die Biomarker Analyse ist mittlerweile zugelassen (Prolaris, Oncotype DX), und man hofft mit diesen Ergebnissen die Spezifität der Standarddiagnose verbessern zu können. Es werden auch noch weitere Tests erwartet, die auch kleine versteckte hochaggressive Areale in einem Gleason-6 Pattern finden könnten, was bisher ein Schwachpunkt aller Diagnostik ist. In Deutschland steht man diesen Biomarkern leider etwas reserviert gegenüber, da sie kein 100%iges Ergebnis liefern, was erwartet wird.

MRT Bildgebung wird zunehmen sowohl in der Primärdiagnostik, als auch bei AS in der Verlaufskontrolle eingesetzt. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass gerade eine multiparametrische MRT Bildgebung, aggressive Areale innerhalb der Prostata gut aufklären kann. Die Anzahl der Rebiopsien, aber auch die Anzahl der Nadeln bei einer Biopsie könnte reduziert werden, ohne dass dabei das Ergebnis kompromittiert wird. So berichtet Lorraine L. Janeczko in Medscape[2], dass eine MRI/TRUS gestützte 2-Core Biopsie vergleichbare Ergebnisse wie eine 12-Core Template-Biopsie ergibt. Damit könnte das Sepsis Risiko deutlich verringert werden, und die Akzeptanz von AS gesteigert werden, ist doch die Rebiopsierate eines der größten Bedenken, welche AS Patienten hegen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Klotz, Laurence; Defining 'progression' and  triggers for curative intervention during active surveillance
*[2]:* MEDSCAPE; 2-Core Biopsy Could Replace 12-Core Biopsy for Prostate Cancer Detection: Study

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

in *dieser* Broschüre werden die in Deutschland gültigen noch individuelleren Kriterien aufgeführt.

*"Nicht Sprüche sind es, woran es fehlt,die Bücher sind voll davon - woran es fehlt, sind Menschen, die sie anwenden"*
(Epiktet)

Gruß Harald

----------

